# target panic



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

been blank baling but shot a five spot today . i can't aim . i some times shoot without being at full draw . the arrow is gone as soon as a spot comes into view ,any spot . the release is supposed to be a surprise [so i've read ] and believe me it is , i have nothing to do with it . typical 5 arrows is a 5 , a 4 , and 3 zeros . i' d like to be really good to please me not to impress others , it's not going to happen . i have no other interests and i'm old and frustrated [ not just with archery , unfortunately] . not looking for suggestions it's just that you guys are all i have to whine to . . .peace


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

I know it can s***. Happened to me trying to shoot a release and carried back to fingers. Can't tell you how many times I punched myself in the mouth letting go at 3/4 draw. You'll get over it, your AT Force is with you.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

big cypress said:


> been blank baling but shot a five spot today . i can't aim . i some times shoot without being at full draw . the arrow is gone as soon as a spot comes into view ,any spot . the release is supposed to be a surprise [so i've read ] and believe me it is , i have nothing to do with it . typical 5 arrows is a 5 , a 4 , and 3 zeros . i' d like to be really good to please me not to impress others , it's not going to happen . i have no other interests and i'm old and frustrated [ not just with archery , unfortunately] . not looking for suggestions it's just that you guys are all i have to whine to . . .peace


Unfortunately I understand completely , and what really sucks is that you know you have the ability to be competetive , if it wasnt for the muscle between your ears , yep been there , " doing " that .......... I am part way back , tho I still suck , only thing helping me is trying to pay 200% attn to my shot ( I am accomplishing about 10% of that ) go thru my shot routine ( which by the time I get to anchor the shot is in the target ) .. but , by the end of the nite my groups are much smaller , I am aiming better , shot execution starts to look like I actually shot a bow before ......... shot a Vegas target tonite , 1st 30 minutes I was lucky to avg 24 , next 30 minutes was around 27 and the last 4 ends were all 30s with at least 1 baby x ......... next time I shoot it will be the same thing going from almost shooting zeros to a small amt of respectability by the time I am done , which if I was keeping score would be 50 arrows after my score is completed , chin up - hang in there , this S.O.B. is beatable , but its gonna take an unbelievable amount of energy to accomplish it , and the best we will probably able to do is control it , PS : dont worry about the whining part , pretty sure everyone here knows what you are going thru and everyone here are friends .......... so whine away


----------



## fingers (May 27, 2002)

That big old 600lg gorilla hitting you with a stick? Pretty hard to shoot good when you know he's right there ready to whack you again. Funny how he never bothered you until you noticed him but that's how it is with him. Kinda like a mean old dog, won't bother to get up unless you look at him then he gets after you. I stated what I think TP is, a while back, you tell me if you think I'm wrong. We consciously practice our shot so that eventually we can produce it subconsciously. Every part of the shot is worked on and eventually accepted as a known feel or sequence or visual. When every part of the shot flows together seamlessly we shoot good. We don't even have to think about it as we "feel" the shot and know it is right. Oh sure, sometimes we might be tired or sore or bothered by something and thus we don't shoot as well that time, but we can rationalize why that was the case and still be ok the next time. The dirty trick of TP is when out of the blue something distracting or just a lapse of concentration causes a real bad outcome and it surprises us and scares us. We don't want to do that again as it looked real bad, felt bad, loss of control,,, So that is in the back of our mind as we shoot some more,,, <---------Right there! That is IT! That is the gorilla! Our subconscious does not know the difference between do and don't so when you say don't do that, it does. The way our brain plays instructions to the subconscious is to show imagery of what it wants. This is the primal brain which dealt with the fight or flight response. With TP you show the fear image of what you don't want and it does what you show it. So the "cure" has been to completely teach yourself to shoot again and to take so long doing it that you forget about the gorilla. I say, why not just accept that there is a gorilla, in fact hundreds of gorillas, but there is a beautiful babe that loves up on you every time you release the sweet shot with the sweet follow through. Why not go for the babe? If you saw the gorilla you can certainly see the babe.


----------



## triple H (Nov 29, 2008)

I know this isn't funny but i got to tell you the part about the arrow being gone when you see the spot is a hoot. I can't tell you how many years i have fought this. I don't shoot compounds much anymore, but i do shoot recurve's and long bows, and i did find the answer to my target panic. First i started shooting from the dominant eye side which caused me to move to shooting left hand. Then i went down in poundage until i had little or no resistance at full draw. I even put a clicker on my bow and that did help. With me, shooting to much poundage and from the wrong side was my enemy, but with the change i have become a happy camper, and now i can go to the range with confidence. I still have a little of it from time to time but nothing like before. Trust me, you are not alone, but you can beat it.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

i rely appreciate you folks taking your time to try to help ,thank you . i keep telling myself this time i'm going to do it right ,draw , anchor , center sight in peep , aim , think aim better , release , and follow through keeping bow arm up . i start with this thought , shoot , and think ,well next time i'll get it right . i'm still waiting for next time and rapidly running out of years for it to happen , i'm 71 . i shot a recurve in my teens which is ,for most people , not a draw and hold shot . then first compound the archery store sold me to much draw weight . between the two things i just ended up ''snap shooting'' which is basically where i am now inspite of knowing better . . . peace


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Big C. I had the minor TP for 20 years; Until two years ago it got (when I started to shoot top score) to the point were I would do the same thing you have described. So I tried all the usual things, which have been mentioned; they worked until I started to think about making the shot. Usually when I was under extreme pressure at a 3D shoot and then when I would even practice.

It has taken me 2 years now. Mainly because I really did listen to what other had to say. I would just try to practice with what you have just described (blank bail, no sight, telling yourself to do it right..... I could shoot just find at first, but without the lost of focus, when I tried to focus harder, make a better shoot, guest what, there was that Gorilla (as finger said). 

So Now when I started to practice and I end up snap shooting; I stop shooting first. I just pull my bow back, without a arrow, having no intention of shooting it: but, I just try to hold the bow with sight picture line up on target, then let down. If I can't hold for several second and get a good look at target, I lower the poundage until I can and/or adjust the bow so it fit me and I can hold. Did this several times, as much as possible. Some times I would stop shooting halfway Thru a 3d shoot and just pull the bow back and hold as long as i could. This is what I did and still do. I just do it less now. Now if I feel the shot is not right I start over. Hope this help. dd 

This teachs you that it was ok to draw my bow without shooting and gave me a way to


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Just breath....


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Try a clicker for a while. It sure helped me! AAE makes a great one that fits under the sight mounting bracket.


----------



## abe archer (Mar 2, 2003)

I changed from a pin sight to an open circle. Just looking at the target and not a pin has helped me.


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

ProtecMan said:


> Try a clicker for a while. It sure helped me! AAE makes a great one that fits under the sight mounting bracket.


I'm with the ProtecMan on this... it adds another sequence to the shot that interrupts the premature release. If you are shooting sights the AAE/Cavalier route is a an excellent route. In competition, it may place you in another style (probably some sort of freestyle). If you are shooting barebow you will have to concoct something that comes from under the shaft, but it is still do-able. From time to time I have to run thru a few days with a clicker to help slow me down.


----------



## Carbon Jack (Jan 1, 2011)

arrowshooters said:


> Just breath....


Correct. Just learn to calm down. Forget your score. Your task is to open up your back muscles and come to full draw. This is the start. Shooting with your eyes closed only teaches you to shoot with your eyes closed. Keep them peepers open and enjoy the draw. Stop thinking of it as a vicious thing. Enjoy the draw, make the draw a pleasant thing. Forget your score. In time it will improve. In fact, if you come to full draw you'll see a great increase in score without you having to work at it.

Breath deep, and think of the draw alone as a lovely, pleasant and complete experience. Make it something to look forward to. Not a troubling thing

Archery is shot mostly between the ears. 

Jack


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

once again thanks to all . ''archery is mostly between the ears'', agreed , now if someone would please put a shot between my ears...............[sigh] .


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

Big,
Sometimes the best thing to do is walk away from something that is frustrating the heck out of you. Maybe leave it alone for a few weeks then start over with a fresh outlook.

Target panic or not, I’m impressed that your still shooting at 71. Good for you!

Happy Trails
Keith


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

just came back from jogging and went to basement to clean up from a small painting project . i decided to grab protec and just draw and hold on the 5 spot target once . yepp! you guessed it , as soon as the target came into my sight TWANG!!!! a dry fire . i knew when i picked up the bow not to draw without an arrow but thought '' naa , i wouldn't shoot ,i know better '' . bow seems fine , i guess that is one benefit of shooting 44 pounds instead of 70 or 80 pounds . however , i guess that confirms may target panic . . .peace


----------



## Carbon Jack (Jan 1, 2011)

big cypress said:


> just came back from jogging and went to basement to clean up from a small painting project . i decided to grab protec and just draw and hold on the 5 spot target once . yepp! you guessed it , as soon as the target came into my sight TWANG!!!! a dry fire . i knew when i picked up the bow not to draw without an arrow but thought '' naa , i wouldn't shoot ,i know better '' . bow seems fine , i guess that is one benefit of shooting 44 pounds instead of 70 or 80 pounds . however , i guess that confirms may target panic . . .peace


I have no words for this. LOL!!!!

Jack


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

That's bad! One of the drills I try to do to keep any target panic down is draw, aim, hold and then let down and it works pretty well but if you can't do that even knowing that you're gonna dry fire the bow if you release then you need some serious coaching help.


----------



## strikefirst (Mar 30, 2009)

Been there...ALOT of blank bail shooting...shooting with my eyes closed...just working on form and mechanics worked. What I reallly wished woulda worked was a freakin sledge hammer!


----------



## fingers (May 27, 2002)

There is one tool that can help you, the "air bow". It is a tube with an arrow-like piston in one end. It clamps on your bow and the nock attaches to the string so that you can practice without shooting arrows. The piston action safely takes up the energy of the shot and you can practice form any where you want safely. Go ahead and blow up on a shot, it doesn't matter, no arrow shot! After a while you get it that there isn't any negative feed back so you can start holding the spot again with your sight. Once you find your shot again you need to find your own timetable of how much air bow practice is needed before you try some shots without. Oh, you will be shakey when you first try a real shot, expect it. But knowing you still have the ability to execute a good shot, which the air bow will show you, will allow you to wean off the air bow little by little until you get back to where you need to be.


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

Carbon Jack! One of the best descriptions of changing the mind I've read. Here's another example of how the mind can work. Work up some siliva in your mouth, as we do all day long. Swallow it. No problem. Now, work up the siliva and spit it into a glass until you have a r? But you do it all day -- so what's the difference? The way we preceive it. Jack's got it right! Instead of fearing or fighting the draw and anchor, make it a wonderful thing, a pleasurable thing, something to look forward too. Ever notice how we shoot an arrow and blow it; then shoot another arrow that won't count, and bingo, a great shot? What was the difference? Since the shot did not count, we were relaxed, we did not add extra tension by getting nervous or thinking, "must make this shot score big." I still screw up and have found that when I do not keep score, I shoot better. When I can, I write down the target score, but do not tally up the running score until it is all over. Just a trick to keep my mind off the number and keep it on the shooting. Best of luck in your journey to relaxed and accurate shooting.

Jack, what does the line strick through the word "banned" mean. Were you a bad?


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

fingers said:


> There is one tool that can help you, the "air bow". It is a tube with an arrow-like piston in one end. It clamps on your bow and the nock attaches to the string so that you can practice without shooting arrows. The piston action safely takes up the energy of the shot and you can practice form any where you want safely. Go ahead and blow up on a shot, it doesn't matter, no arrow shot! After a while you get it that there isn't any negative feed back so you can start holding the spot again with your sight. Once you find your shot again you need to find your own timetable of how much air bow practice is needed before you try some shots without. Oh, you will be shakey when you first try a real shot, expect it. But knowing you still have the ability to execute a good shot, which the air bow will show you, will allow you to wean off the air bow little by little until you get back to where you need to be.



Big,
I think that Fingers has a good idea.. I have an old Air Bow that I'd be willing to let you barrow for several months. The only negative thing is that you'd have to remove your existing rest. The Riser mount on the Air Bow is wider than the Protec, so you'd need to gerry rig it with some rubber. It will also shoot BBs if you choose to load it.

Let me know if you want to try it.
Keith


----------



## fingers (May 27, 2002)

I see someone took that old idea and put a modern twist to it, the Airow gun. You can buy it with different attachments, one shoots paintballs and another shoots .22 pellets. They are a bit expensive but what isn't these days? I got into making wood laminated long bows a while back and found that I wasn't getting to a solid full draw or anchor as well as snap shooting when I got close. I then remembered that old air bow and was hitting a solid anchor easily within a few shots. It's amazing how priorities change when the game has changed. It can teach you a lot about what you are doing. http://www.google.com/images?q=airo...tle&resnum=4&ved=0CDgQsAQwAw&biw=1424&bih=695


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey Big. After all we've been through it's come to this. Don't ya love it.

This is what I got for you: As I said above, breathing gives you a conscious place to pause and helped to "cure" me.

Pickup your bow (with an arrow and a target in front of you!!) and grab a hand full of string (not normal hook) and take a breath.
Draw it back and take a breath.
Anchor and take a breath, then take another breath.
Find your target and take a breath.
Aim and take a breath.

At this point you should be pretty relaxed and being able to get to this point a little easier. Idea is to work up the amount of breaths you take while aiming.

Good luck, and try not to punch yourself in the mouth.


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

Arrow Shooter, I understand it is a drill. But, before starting you're saying to take a deep breath, that's 1. Got that, but wouldn't drawing back and anchoring be number 2? Are you trying to take a deep breath each time? Or more shallow? I'm counting six deep breaths, is that correct? And since it is a drill, there is no shooting. Just do each step and get used to it without jerking or straining, is that the idea? I tried it, and had a hard time getting past the anchor breath. Could you explain it a bit more?


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

The idea is to just breath normal and make sure you are breathing through the shot. Using your normal breathing is just a concious way to slow down your shot. What drew me to this was my brother-in-law watching me and telling me I was holding my breath as soon as I drew back. Holding your breath causes tension. Forcing deep breaths will also cause you to rush the shot. Just nice normal breathing.

I would draw and let down maybe four or five arrows to get the rythem before I let any arrows go. This will help your mind get into the sequence before you let one go. I am to the point where all I know is that I am breathing everything else is on auto pilot. Not even counting anymore. But when I do think about it I find I am taking at least two or three breaths before I realease.

I really have never settled right into my anchor as soon as I get to full draw. There was always a couple of seconds before my eye was looking through the peep. This is the most important breath to take so two enforces it. The second most important one is when your pin finds your spot. Right here is where the more the merrier. Breathing will keep you from the drive by shooting where most target panic starts.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

i hope the breathing routine works as that would be the simplest solution to target panic i've heard of . also , i do hold my breath when shooting , it's what i was taught when i bought first compound . i've probably mentioned this , blank baling doesn't do it because as soon as i go back to a target i revert back to the panic routine . . .peace....ps .. had some sick people here [including me ] so haven't shot in a while........other than the one dry fire .


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Big C. Use the dry fire as a positive. Now you know your subconscious has a preset instructions on how to make a shoot. Stop judging your experience as bad and you don't like them. The initial act of judgment which provokes a thinking process and therefore you begin to think about what was wrong and tries to correct it by firing the shoot as soon as the sight is in view. Its a developed response that you tought your self-conscious to snap shoot. Our minds start thinking "you have a terrible shoot". You get nervous to the point that even the sight of the bow make you sweet. Try to be relaxed as much as possible (don't shoot right after you run) and stop when you loose concentration. The Breathing routine is very good because it gives your mind something else to think about. I changed my sight picture by using a truespot scope: which only let me see the spot when I was lined up, a new instruction. Focus your mind to overcome self-doubt. Good luck and stop worring about it. dd


----------

